# Personal Best Crappie



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Took my dad out today to do some crappie fishing. It was pretty windy which made it a little difficult to hold position but we made it work. We probably caught close to 80-90 crappie and a handful of gills as well. I just started to really target crappie last summer so this year has been very good for me so far.

All fish caught on a slip floats with minnows. We kept 30 crappie over 9 inches with 15 being over 12 inches and 4 of those were 14 inches +

Great day on the water with my dad and hopefully many more this year.

Pictured are my 2 biggest crappie to date. 14.25 inches and 15.75 inches which weighed in at 3 pounds.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, sweet slabs.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice fat slabs there, I hate to ask but what lake did u fish? it looks unusually clear after the rain this week


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Looks like a dinner to me. Nice day working the slabs.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know where you found any clear water, but nice job, thats a good bunch for any time of year.


----------



## Baba Ganoush (Oct 17, 2013)

Today? Or to date?


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

wow, looks delicious!


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Nice fishin bud. That's a big crappie

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow sounds like a great day on the water and real nice looking fish there


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice ones Brian, grats on the PB man! Tough to match a day like that. Keep at em bud.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Very well done, sir ! (was there cover nearby par chance ?)


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice fish!!
15 3/4" is a respectable smallmouth!! I don't think my best crappie is in the same ballpark with those.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice fish man!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks guys! They are my best crappies to date. I wish I could go out everyday and catch ones like that. Yep caught them off a submerged tree. Had to float the minnows just above the tree and they would come up and get them. I could see the crappie and bait in and around the tree on my down/side imaging. If I moved away from the tree just a couple feet they would not bite at all.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow! Jumbos! Nice going.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice slabs. My PB was 17" but out of a pond and it was a skinny as a pole. Not near as impressive as the two your holding.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice but where ?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey Brian..nice slabs...is that the pit you and mark fished over winter? I wanna go ! Lol!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

9Left said:


> Hey Brian..nice slabs...is that the pit you and mark fished over winter? I wanna go ! Lol!


Yeah it was the same pit that we ice fished and same tree haha


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

fishdealer04 said:


> Thanks guys! They are my best crappies to date. I wish I could go out everyday and catch ones like that. Yep caught them off a submerged tree. Had to float the minnows just above the tree and they would come up and get them. I could see the crappie and bait in and around the tree on my down/side imaging. If I moved away from the tree just a couple feet they would not bite at all.


Hi guy nice fish! Which SI unit are you using .... curious

Be safe all!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I was surprised you got boat in at the ramp area as wet as it was. Good thing for 4 wd !!
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Boxingref_rick said:


> Hi guy nice fish! Which SI unit are you using .... curious
> 
> Be safe all!


I have a Lowrance HDS 8 with Structure Scan (1st Generation) Has always worked great for me and I love it.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

RickH said:


> Nice but where ?


I was just wandering and not looking for a GPS location. Just a simple general question.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Brian
:clown::clown:
Noted


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Hahaha you have got to be kidding me


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

RickH said:


> Thanks Brian
> :clown::clown:
> Noted


From a lake in Dayton.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Toads! Very nice.


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

Holy Cow Brian you did GREAT!!! And to do it along with your Dad makes it even better!


----------

